# Ma? ma? ma quante cose ci sono da fare in una separazione?!?!?!?!



## fightclub (18 Luglio 2012)

allora lunedì siamo stai dal mediatore famigliare che non sapeva bene se serviva o no
comunque ci dice che possiamo avere un avvocato comune
e va bene
1 avvocato
poi dobbiamo decidere come dividerci "il patrimonio" (2)
l'affido condiviso dei figli (3) e va bene
cercare casa con due camere per farci venire i figli quando vogliono (scontato) ma lasciare casa solo dopo la domanda di separazione se no raccomandata altrimenti e abbandono di minore... (4)
altro?
ah sì come dirlo alle rispettive famiglie sarà il primo ostacolo pare che glielo diremo insieme per far capire che è una scelta condivisa per calmare le teste calde....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> allora lunedì siamo stai dal mediatore famigliare che non sapeva bene se serviva o no
> comunque ci dice che possiamo avere un avvocato comune
> e va bene
> 1 avvocato
> ...



Credimi... così è semplice...

Non è che consola, rimane dura, lo so.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Se riuscirete a gestire la separazione in maniera consensuale, come sembra vogliate fare considerata la scelta di un solo avvocato, la procedura sarà abbastanza lineare e poco impegnativa. Questo per l'iter giudiziario-burocratico......per i sentimenti ovvio è un'altra storia.


----------



## Tebina (23 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> allora lunedì siamo stai dal mediatore famigliare che non sapeva bene se serviva o no
> comunque ci dice che possiamo avere un avvocato comune
> e va bene
> 1 avvocato
> ...


...e tu come stai?


----------



## fightclub (23 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ...e tu come stai?


Poiché sono proprio io che le sto raccontando questa storia – come vede  mi sono salvato – e poiché ormai conosce il modo con il quale sono  scampato e può prevedere quanto mi resta da dire, concluderò al più  presto il mio racconto. Era passata circa un’ora da quando avevo  lasciato l’imbarcazione, quando questa, dopo essere discesa molto al di  sotto di me, fece tre o quattro brusche virate in rapida  successione e, portando il mio amato fratello con sé, si inabissò,  improvvisamente e per sempre, nel caos di spuma sottostante. Il barile,  al quale ero legato, era sceso di poco più della metà della distanza tra  il fondo del baratro e il punto in cui mi ero lanciato dalla barca,  prima che avvenisse un grosso cambiamento della situazione nel gorgo. La  pendenza delle pareti dell’imbuto diminuì sempre più di rapidità;  gradualmente diminuì la velocità di rotazione del vortice, sparirono a  poco a poco spuma e arcobaleno e il fondo del gorgo sembrò risalire  lentamente. Il cielo era sereno, i venti si erano calmati e la luna  piena tramontava radiosa a ovest, quando mi trovai nell’oceano in vista  delle coste di Lofoden e sopra il luogo dove era stato il Moskoe-ström.*  Era l’ora della calma ma sul mare si formavano ancora onde gigantesche  come montagne per effetto dell’uragano.*

Proprio come il marinaio di Poe....


----------

